# Horus Heresy Script In The Works!!!



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello all,

i have reseaved word that there is at presant a HORUS HERESY SCRIPT being written at presant! it is still in the very early stages of the writing at the moment, and the source of the info is 100% legit! i'm not sure who is writing it or even if it will make production, but some news is better than none! 
fingers crossed this is the one that makes it to the big screen.
from what i have been told it is ment to be as close to the heresy story line as can be done and is looking good from what they have seen so far, i cannot tell you who has told me this or they WILL be in big trouble.
as and when i hear any thing else i'll post it here, 
here's hoping!:grin:


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

That would be sweet!!!! Hope it does come out


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

I find this very hard to believe, 
if they were going to do a film it would much more likely be set in 40k as opposed to the heresy, 
slightly more to the point if this were ever to happen it would not start being done in the middle of a recession.

Sounds like wishful thinking to me


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

like i said its just a script or the beginings of one, if it gets made or it does'nt then we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

What is this source?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

for GW to even consider making this, it would have to be 100% self financed i reckon... theyre not big on handing out control over their IP, but then their relationship with THQ has been very productive...

it doesnt surprise me that theyre developing this...


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

because of recent events I can see it happening. how ever I have seen a LOT of good ideas get ripped apart when they go to the movies/TV so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I must admit I'm a little sceptical, maybe the roleplay game to movie conversion of Mutant Chronicles prompted GW to look into the possibilities. 

Personally, I think it'd be a superb move on their part - what better way to draw masses of media attention to your business than releasing a movie based on the greatest scifi story of all time?


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

id like the same company who made the intro to dow 2 to make the film,though the horus heresy movie (if it does come out) will have to atleast have a couple of movies for it, like what they did for lotr


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

not impressed. just because a legit, unknown source is working on a script does not mean it's being developed by a studio or film maker of any kind.

i could be developing a 40K script right now, or say that i will be developing a script in the future.

but what would that be worth, really?

i'll believe it when GW announces something.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I am stoked! but at the same time skeptical much like the lot of you. GW defiantly has some potential to pull it off. but with all the stuff on their plate atm I find it hard to believe that they are going to try that right now.

Keep us posted I suppose... Maybe a Link to your source?

Cheers,

CHaosftw


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

a link please but hopefully its true i would love a HH movie


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Emperor's teeth, I hope this is just something that gets dusted under the rug...

Let's look at the track record for game movies... and let's consider that 40k would make a -terrible- movie at best... yeah. Let's just hope they don't do it.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I really hope they dont do it. I can just seeing it being rubbish. I dont think anybody would be able to pull of the epic scale and nature of 40k without ruining it with rubbish dialog


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Might be trying to tie it in to the MMO release, especially if THQ has a hand in things. I'm also not taking this one without a bucket of salt, but if it did turn out to be true.. I'll be very happy.


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

i like the idea but i reacon it might turn out pants. Game+Movie=Crap
i think it would be cool if they start the film with Sanguinius having one of his visions and looking uneasy whenever Horus is around.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Whats up with all the negativity? hope it comes out, and hope its good damn it. Of course everyones going to be skeptical(myself included). Also, i dont think the guy found this on a site or it would be all over and i doubt the guys gonna get his buddy fired so he can appease us with a source.
Im thinking animated movie. Probly not even gonna hit theaters. New manga's such as Karas are extremely well done. It could easily be done effectivly and on a grand scale. I would agree with talos though, the dialog could easily kill the whole thing.
I disagree with nemesis. The heresy is the greatest story in the 40k universe. I couldnt imagine they could come up with anything better.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I do find this hard to believe but hey, if it comes out thats great, if it doesn't I'm not surprised. Lets just see what happens.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Master Kashnizel said:


> I do find this hard to believe but hey, if it comes out thats great, if it doesn't I'm not surprised. Lets just see what happens.


I agree here 100%! I wouldn't mind seeing it... but I personally don't think they'll be coming out with it. Besides, it's JUST a script. It doesn't mean that any productions would _actually_ want to use it.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

imho this would be ass if it came out there is way better storys in 40k that would make a good film off the top of my head farseer would be better or even BLOOD QuESt ( the one thay had cgi screen shots in WD a few years back) it is a good starting point for guys and gals that dont play the game but it will Fuck off(mind my freanch) all the players of the game.

and any way we all kno that gotrex and felix would make a kick ass film lol


----------



## Blood Pact (Feb 25, 2009)

If they did make this movie what better plot than the heresy. And even if the movie isnt that great, at least GW will get more attention from the public... and see how truly bad ass 40k is!


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Who said anything about a movie? 

HH the Musical!

(On a slightly more serious note) Scripts are a dime a dozen. There are scripts for Neuromancer floating around, too, but none of those have made it past the director's desk.


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

ZARDRA said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i have reseaved word that there is at presant a HORUS HERESY SCRIPT being written at presant! it is still in the very early stages of the writing at the moment, and the source of the info is 100% legit! i'm not sure who is writing it or even if it will make production, but some news is better than none!
> fingers crossed this is the one that makes it to the big screen.
> ...



How does that post get three pages worth of responses and only light skepticism in terms of what it's actually implying?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds a bit ropey to me, why would it be a secret? GW owns the IP it's not like they can be gazumped.

Could be good if done well though.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

ha ha, one comment and your all bagging the shit out of a movie that hasn't been released yet. no wonder they never make it past scripts, they KUK themselves when they research related forum hubs to source what the fans thing lol.

but i agree, it will never live up to the hype, lol HYPOCRITE :taunt:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

whatwhat said:


> How does that post get three pages worth of responses and only light skepticism in terms of what it's actually implying?


I take these sort of rumours with a rather large dose of salt. I could start a rumour on anything and not provide a source and say I'm not allowed to - but then it doesn't mean it's not happening. I am highly sceptical of this rumour, and if you read the majority of the posts, people begin with _if_ and then discuss the possibilities. I don't think anyone is convinced.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm with the majority on this one, ie sceptical. At the same time, we have had mutant chronicles, World of warcraft the movie on its way so its a possibility.

As for HH the musical, now there is a winner! some 8ft tall power armoured guy standing in the middle of the stage singing some Andrew Loyd Webber song with lots of little nurgling puppets dancing around his feet. That i wouold pay to see! Or any dance routine involving squads of Space Marines!


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

ZARDRA said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i have reseaved word that there is at presant a HORUS HERESY SCRIPT being written at presant! it is still in the very early stages of the writing at the moment, and the source of the info is 100% legit! i'm not sure who is writing it or even if it will make production, but some news is better than none!
> fingers crossed this is the one that makes it to the big screen.
> ...





whatwhat said:


> How does that post get three pages worth of responses and only light skepticism in terms of what it's actually implying?





Syph said:


> I take these sort of rumours with a rather large dose of salt. I could start a rumour on anything and not provide a source and say I'm not allowed to - but then it doesn't mean it's not happening. I am highly sceptical of this rumour, and if you read the majority of the posts, people begin with _if_ and then discuss the possibilities. I don't think anyone is convinced.


My point is the OP's post looks like it was written by a two year old. Skepticism isn't a response I'd expect in reply to it, laughter is.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

It is funny to see how utterly unfounded claims of unknown sources get people dribbling.
Tzeentch would be laughing his nuts off!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

assuming it was gonna be made into a movie, if would have to be animated/cgi. The sheer cost to do a film based on 40k with live actors would be insane.

If it was done in the fashion of FF Advent Children, or Resident Evil Degeneration that would make for some amazing peice of film.

Until somebody picks up the script its just another dream however :cray:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ZARDRA said:


> i have reseaved word that there is at presant a HORUS HERESY SCRIPT being written at presant! it is still in the very early stages of the writing at the moment, and the source of the info is 100% legit! i'm not sure who is writing it or even if it will make production, but some news is better than none!
> fingers crossed this is the one that makes it to the big screen....


Not to be a jerk, but if its true I totally hope it NEVER hits the big screen. Personally I dont want a 40k movie. 
It will fuck up. 
It will be made with some huge postername like Will Smith(no pun to him) as a "cool funny SM captain" and filled with ½n½ panicmade animations thanks to the idiots that started the project misscalculated both time and money and had to compromize something.

Also a 40k movie will 99.9% sure not be half as dark as its supposed to be cos that wont sell:no:

There are so many times that fiction have failed to become film, and this would be a hawt competer for the first place on that list:angry:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, personal opinion time GO!

Horus Heresy makes a great story to have on the screen for these reasons:

1. Not as grimdark as 40K. The 30K's were still a time of hope and rapid expansions. The grimdark we know and tolerate/like/love (depending on the gamer) wouldn't have to be very prevalent until later on in the trilogy or series of movies.

2. Using the current Horus Heresy novels, you can do the first three (Horus Rising, False Gods, and Galaxy In Flames) and make them a trilogy to get people more into the backstory, and then continue from there.

3. Current special effects can do the movie in either a style like the recent Beowulf movie with full-realism with a 100% CG movie, or a mix like the prequel Star Wars films.

4. The world needs introduction into another great Sci-Fi series, and Warhammer 40K could be the one if the right team of director, producers, etc. is assembled.

And you know, I could go on, but I'd rather offer up the current consensus of what myself and my gaming friends think the ultimate beginning montage should be. This isn't in script format, but in more a novel style with scriptish bits, so bear with me.


Start from title, fade to a hill just as the sun comes up. The onomatopoeia of battle is heard in the background. The tracers of bolter fire, and the sporadic flash of las and plasma fire can be seen here and there. As the sun rises, a sillouhette of an enormous humanoid is seen cresting the hill and it is evident that the carnage of war lies all around. Cut to a closer view of the sillouhette revealing that it is an Astartes in very ornate power armor with the symbol of the Aquila prominently displayed, though little more is seen than that thanks to glare from the sun behind the figure. He kneels down to inspect a dying Blood Angels Marine that is slowly bleeding out. The view at this time can switch from an external camera source to the dying Marine's helmet HUD if the director so wishes. As this happens, it is also shown that a large contingent of Blood Angels was marching behind the figure and has now crested the hill as well. The original figure gestures, and stands as an Apothecary worms his way up through the crowd to tend to the Marine. With a cut to another camera angle, the light sillouhetting the figure is revealed to not just be the sun, but a brilliance that emenates from the figure himself. With another cut, to face the hilltop as before, the giant utters a single word. "Sanguinius." Another figure that is taller than the other Marines steps forward next to the shining man (the Emperor, btw, just to avoid any more confusion here) and inclines his head slightly, saying, "Father?" The Emperor takes in a long breath before speaking one more word. "Go." As he says this, the Sanguinius unfolds his wings, which to this point hadn't been visible behind him, and shoots up to the heavens. The camera angles up to follow him, as he draws his blade and shouts a command to his troops, either "For The Emperor!" or "For Terra!" or something else along those lines. The Blood Angels massed on the hilltop immediately take up the command as a war cry, and charge down the hill, Sanguinius flying swooping down to help in the assault. The camera follows his flight, revealing the battle more fully, and starting some sort of opening narration that sets the stage for the rest of the trilogy with a montage of various battles, etc. showing the skills of the other Legions.

What y'all think of that? And I'm asking for honestly what you would think as opposed to "F*CK OFF THERE SHOULDN'T BE A 40K MOVIE IT WOULD BE CRAP WHINE WHINE WHINE!!!"


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Er, utter tosh IMHO, the only movie script writer who's ever had anything to do with GW was Ian Watson and I can't see one of his buddies posting here to say a script is on the way.....


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

....only time will tell.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, provided it does not kill off the game i coudnt care less if it failed. if it succseds then i will buy the dirctors cut box set. i mean, the LotR movies did not kill of the GW game did it?

oh, wait......


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

ZARDRA said:


> i have reseaved word that there is at presant a HORUS HERESY SCRIPT being written at presant! it is still in the very early stages of the writing at the moment, and the source of the info is 100% legit!


sadly, that there is a script being written is meaningless. i could be writing a script myself, but that doesn't mean it will ever be made into a film. the only rumour worth hearing is that a production company is interested in making a film of the game, and that would be something you would hear about in Empire or Total Film, because it would be a big announcement.

and that would only happen if such a company were to aquire the filming rights to game and hired a screen writter to produce a story or were to be approached by GW who pitched them a concept that they were sold on.

eitherway, i cannot see GW agreeing to a film about the Horus Heresy because it really tread on the toes of the current game. also, i suspect that they would be unwilling to give any film company the profits of their background. it certainly wouldn't do to have computer games manufactures and film makers making large sums of money off the back of 40k whilst GW struggle by with relatively little profit.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> sadly, that there is a script being written is meaningless. i could be writing a script myself, but that doesn't mean it will ever be made into a film. the only rumour worth hearing is that a production company is interested in making a film of the game, and that would be something you would hear about in Empire or Total Film, because it would be a big announcement.
> 
> and that would only happen if such a company were to aquire the filming rights to game and hired a screen writter to produce a story or were to be approached by GW who pitched them a concept that they were sold on.
> 
> eitherway, i cannot see GW agreeing to a film about the Horus Heresy because it really tread on the toes of the current game. also, i suspect that they would be unwilling to give any film company the profits of their background. it certainly wouldn't do to have computer games manufactures and film makers making large sums of money off the back of 40k whilst GW struggle by with relatively little profit.


IF there is going to be a HH movie you can bet on GW making a lot of money off it the same as they are with DoW and WAR. Its not like they would be giving away the rites to the make the film with out getting something to line there pockets with.

The only thing we have to worry about it what it will end up doing to the hobby it self, a good film could draw people in but a bad one could ruin the fluff and push people away. And given the past track record of films as of late I can't see them making a good one.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i think the idea is great. It would bring many more people into the game. It would most likely be CG if they made a movie. it wouldn't be bad though. I always thought they would do a DOW CG movie... maybe they will...?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

GW inspired film? Yes please. 
GW inspired film about the Heresy? No thanks.

I've never read the Heresy books but I don't really care to; i'd rather keep the film based in the millenium that we all know, love and can relate to using little plastic space men.

What I would like to see would either be:
-40K inspired anime by a decent animation house; really dark and hyperviolent.
-40K film inspired by Eisenhorn, or perhaps Titanicus (but with a less ghey name).


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

they should make it, don't they know that nerd moves sell! Look at comic book movies and LOTR and such. Even tho we all know a game movie is gonna be crappy, I think we go see them anyways. I don't care if its starship troopers all over again, I'd still go see it.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

> -40K inspired anime by a decent animation house; really dark and hyperviolent.


Make it western animation and I'm all for it.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I worked in the film industry for seven years, (British one mind), and it is highly plausable that one of the major U.S. production companies may be interested as they have the money and resources to do it. The only obvious doubt would be why choose Games Workshop as they are one of ten table top game systems in the states, (so a source once told me, who can't be named for fear of his job). GW does have a near monopoly of the market in the UK but they lack the funds themselves to ever make an in house production without it looking like a very bad hammer horror film.

The technology is there to make it live action such as Transformers or Terminator Salvation but they would be best keeping the story in the 40K universe as apposed to the Heresy timline. The marketing potential would be lost with 30K unless they made a new game system. Easiest thing to shove out on the market place would be a Movie version of the Black Reach set.

As far as selecting a story from those already written the only one I think that can be successfully adapted is the Eisienhorn trilogy. You need to introduce the audience into the universe and characters without needing to have prior knowledge of it to understand it. That is where a Heresy story would fall flat on it's face. The recent Transformers film is a good example of allowing a larger audience to access the characters and mythos without lossing them. The die hard fan boys didn't like it, but you can't please everyone, especially if it is going to be successful.

The original Starwars film did much the same as well.

I enjoyed the heresy books, but it really is not much mire than interlinked fight sequences. Eisenhorn is much more strongly written and interesting as a story, as well as each section being a good stand alone part.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> -40K inspired anime by a decent animation house; really dark and hyperviolent.
> (but with a less ghey name).


Anime?! :suicide:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

This is somthing that has occered to me in the past. How about the war for armageadon? Do some awsome makeup and costume word of 50 or 60 bodybuilders, paint them green and you have orks. Guardsmen? Not a problom. Do a titan in the background, and give some huge ass people some well made power armor costumes and you have some kick ass 40K action going on. The only isue is th casting of Yarrik...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Not to be too harsh but that sounds like one of those straight to the DVD bargain bin style films, you know like 'Snakes on a Train'.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree about the Eisenhorn trilogy! It was the first books that I read that from almost beginning to end I could see as being a movie. Dan Abnett writes vividly enough to be able to make the leap from page to screen.

A 30K's movie isn't a bad place for marketing. It lends GW a time to start up some scenarios and specials on minis that you can use in 30K timeline bitz and such, easing people into the game if they want.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

Wasnt the rumour that the 40k movie would be an Ultramarines one?


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

It would have to be! Half the GW staff pops a chubby when they even have a passing thought about smurfs.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I would love to see this movie, too bad the source isnt reliable and even if it is - we will have to wait atleast few years for it to come out at the least. As for horus heresy theme - i think its great, loved the books...Talking about that, dont mistake this movie to be made from game, its made from books!...that were made from game, but really enjoyable ones nevertheless, so the movie should come out pretty good too.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Widowmaker666 said:


> Anime?! :suicide:


Philistine. 

I say Anime instead of full on CG animation for a couple of reasons;
1. You get more story - i.e. a 2.5 hour film compared to a 13 hour series.
2. I think the sheer scale of the universe means that to _really _do it justice on screen you would need a budget of the same scale


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

Didn't they mention that they where doing something about an Ultramarines movie at GD U.K.? with the announcements?


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Inquisitor_ball said:


> Didn't they mention that they where doing something about an Ultramarines movie at GD U.K.? with the announcements?


no (ten characters)


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

oops sorry it was the black libery demonstration at The LA GD.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

http://warseer.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2890610&postcount=1


> HOWEVER, by far the biggest rumor came from the Black Library presentation. An audience member asked if BL had ever considered doing any screen-plays, shorts, etc. The presenter had a long pause, then replied with something to the effect of "Well, hypothetically, there could maybe be a direct to DVD release of some kind of CGI movie with Ultramarines next year. Maybe." The long and short of it was there is clearly some kind of direct to DVD, CGI 40K movie that is in progress, though the presenter placed massive stress on the fact that it was still not a sure thing and that he could not promise the release date, much less the fact that it would actually be completed (as reflected by anyone that remembers Exile Films' with Bloodquest).
> 
> It should be noted that the presenter also said that neither THQ nor the company that did the cutscenes for Dawn of War are involved, but that the movie would be "to that level of quality."


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Talos said:


> I really hope they dont do it. I can just seeing it being rubbish. I dont think anybody would be able to pull of the epic scale and nature of 40k without ruining it with rubbish dialog


Keep in mind that's what everybody said about LOTR...
I think it would be a great idea for GW to do something like this. It would draw a huge number of people to the universe (in book, video game and tabletop form) and would add another level of story to the entire thing. I'd say that I'm more of a cautious hopeful than anything. I wouldn't get too excited about the idea though, this rumor and others like it have been circulated for as long as i can remember. But if it were to be confirmed, I would expect it to be entirely CG. If it were a Horus Heresy movie or series of movies the main characters would have to be Space Marines and the plausibility of doing live action Space Marines is almost zero.

But if they were to do a non HH movie, CG would still be the best way to go. I don't want to sound like a jerk, but anime (good or bad) doesn't appeal to that many people in my experience. Also CG would allow for a more detailed and realistic looking film. If it were based in the 41st millennium, they would definitely do one of the more recent boxed sets or it would me SM vs. CSM. Classic rivalry's sell better than simply good guys vs bad guys. As for people who don;t know anything about the back story, they could pull a LOTR and do a fifteen, twenty minute bit at the beginning of the film and sum up the Horus Heresy and set the tone for the movies(s) and establishing the history between the Imperium and Chaos.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

I think its an awesome idea and yes it has its pitfalls, but dont all movies, games and other enterprises?? I absoultely love the heresy story, in fact i live off it (almost) but it wouldnt fit well with people who see the movie then want to play the game and all of a sudden everything has changed. Also, the iconic space marines look sooooo diferent and in my opinon pre heresy/heresy models look much like warhammer fb with guns and theyd have to change that but only a tiny bit. I like the idea of the 15 min intros like lotr (which after reading the books, the movies were what got me into the hobby). Also, what chapters would the movie contain and what xenos?? In my opinon it couldnt be the ultrasmurfs although they are the ones most seen by everyone because
1. They were too insignificant in the heresy
2. They are always the same,booring marines that stand back and shoot 
(oh shut up, lets face it how many of are really 1000% loyal to the codex, i for one am not!)

I reckon it should be one of these chapters:
Blood Angels-Very tied in with heresy esp. sanguinius great climatic moment when emperor finds him smitten down by the dark lord
Imperial Fists-Also very entwined with the story, in the final stages they defend the palace from chaos but they also attack horuses ship and dorn arrives just too late to help the emperor but not too late to save him
Space wolves-I dont know why but they are just soo cool!
Or a combination of all 3

Also, how it should be made is in the same style of lotr, i dont know what cg or gc ?? is but if it were what beowulf was than i would crawl up in a hole and die, likewise for anime. I know it would be a titanic undertaking but if they pulled it off it would be the best film in the history of terra.

Finally there is something that they must include in the movie and it is the gw/40k tagline that sums up our whole hobby (the fluff at least):

In the grim darkness of the far future there is only war or the one in the front of the rule book that talks about the emperor and lost tech



In the end i think it would be awesome if they can pull it off
FOR THE EMPEROR!!!


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

If it were live action, Space Marines would have to be CGI for the size comparison which would mean that it would not be any chapter with red armour. This is to do with realistically lighing it and was the reason in Transformers that they added alot of blue to Optimus Prime's armour to get away from this problem, much to the fury of die hard fans.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

If they were to make a 40k CG movie i think they should do it on the Heresy, The Ultramarines series of books or Storm of Iron. Damn that was a good book.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Philistine.
> 
> I say Anime instead of full on CG animation for a couple of reasons;
> 1. You get more story - i.e. a 2.5 hour film compared to a 13 hour series.
> 2. I think the sheer scale of the universe means that to _really _do it justice on screen you would need a budget of the same scale


Also you'd have the pleasure of hiring some of the worst, most overused voice actors imaginable.
Awesome.


And really, ultramarines? 

"Hey GW are you putting out coffee mugs next year?"
"With ultramarines ALL OVER them!"


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I still say it needs to be something akin to the DOWII trailer/opening cutscene thingy. All CGI.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

There already has been a movie, called Inquisitor and it is absolutely horrible. It is so ghastly it is actually funny. Best thing is you can watch it for free on Youtube:

















I don't really know what it is meant for, but it still is a movie


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

actually, if they do a movie about horus heresy, then they would do it based off the books, not the games itself. at least i would think they would. i have noticed over the years that books being made into movies are better then games made into movies. plus, we are talking HH here, not DoW.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

The Heresy is the best story that the 40k universe has to offer. I know it would upset the hardcore players of the game, but it would be fine from a marketing perspective to use the 'modern' space marine rather than the pre-heresy armor.

As far as scripting it, I think that would probably be the easiest part of the whole project, since the story is essentially written already, all you need to do is add a bit of dialogue and figure out who your focus characters are going to be (after all, you have to have them survive until the end if they are your focus characters.)

From a filming perspective, I don't think they would have to do anything different than the way they filmed LotR. After all, built dudes such as The Rock or Mickey Rourke would look completely to scale if using forced perspective for filming the live action scenes while incorporating regular humans into the scene.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not to rain on anyones parade but the horus heresy book series is far from written, i can see GW pumping these money spinners out for a number of years before we read about the final battle,hell we haven't even seen the head honcho yet. So by that token i cant see a movie making its silver screen debut from the heresy series.
As others have said a script written a movie does not make, director and writer kevin smith(clerks and such) has on a number of occasions written various scripts for comic book movies by order of the film companies only for them to be shelved.

Lastly its all about the money,you can have the best writers on the planet,brilliant directors and actors but if the film companies dont think your movie will do it at the box office and dvd sales then forget it,a GW movie would be a niche of a niche movie,even video games are better thought of in the real world,the best i think we can hope for is a cg animated movie like the trailers to DOW, and to be honest i would watch that all day long,personally i think they would do better justice to the games and models than if they tried live action.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's one question which needs answering, after looking at some of the posts on this thread I've noticed people talking about GW financing it. Now okay they're easily the biggest company in the world where minature wargaming's concerned, but do they have anywhere near the money for a film?


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm with Bitz&kitz a CG movie would be the way to go. It would have to be one of those DVD release only series. No way in hell can anyone fit the Heresy into 1 movie. 

All truth be told..............probably NOT going to happen NE ways.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/05/21/Colin/index.html

not to go off topic but this guy just made a movie for 70$. Just because we are used to 70 million dollar budget movies does not mean it costs that much. Just saying... it can be done. And cheaper then most people think. The Heresy books may not be done, but there is a fad of capitalizing on book, series's. I wouldnt be suprised to see movies coming out based on the series. Lord of the rings/harry potter/eregon, all faily nich imo till the movies came out. As long as its better then the dungeon siege movie ill be happy. Everyone cross their fingers that should they produce a 40k movie they never get it into their head to cast burt reynolds as the emporer!

CCG sux, when was the last time you saw a good ccg movie? if they go graphics go anime style.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It sounds good but will they get it right and how long will it take? When they did the new Star Wars movies there were 2-3 years between each and no doubt they started on all three 2-10 years before the first came out. I can see to much going wrong with such a movie and while it's not some impossible project it seems either unlikely or just something we are better off not knowing about till A LOT more has happened. Think about the Halo movie stuff. They not only wrote a script they -BUILT- several working warthogs and then it got canceled.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Death 0F Angels said:


> The Heresy books may not be done, but there is a fad of capitalizing on book, series's. I wouldnt be suprised to see movies coming out based on the series. Lord of the rings/harry potter/eregon, all faily nich imo till the movies came out.


if you believe that lord of the rings or harry potter were anywhere like "nich" before the movies came out you could very well be in need of a lobotomy


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

In regards to CCG. It _can suck because we associate it with anime. Which is pretty gay I agree. However, if we remember Final Fantasy the Spirits within, (Which was fucking horrible! :laugh:That type of animation would be perfect for a 40K movie. No real actors (such as Burt Reynolds) But use their voices. Morgan Freeman would be awesome for a narrator! HA_


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I would've thought that if they made a movie it would start on the present stage of 40k (Horus Heresy is too soon) If this is so then this Has to start from scratch (telling of How the Emperor Takes conhtrol and what not) otherwise No-one will have a clue what's happening
Well seeing Primarchs in GCI will be interesting..............They are doing this in GCI are they? *shuddrrs at thought of Actors running the screen*


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> They are doing this in GCI are they?


"they" aren't doing anything at all currently


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, this will be so cool. I've been waiting on a 40k movie for so long, provided it's not crap (although I don't think GW will let that happen).


----------

